# 36 inch flat griddle



## dcecil (Sep 17, 2018)

Obviously not a smoker or a Q but man this thing is fun.  Talk about cookin an entire meal fast, this thing is awesome.  Highly recommend.  Seems like they are on sale everywhere right now.  Just wanted to share the new toy


----------



## Will Smoke (Sep 17, 2018)

Bonafide, I have been peeking up this skirt myself and oh boy great eye candy that leads to day dreams.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 17, 2018)

Oh yeah . I have the 28 , I love it . It's fun like you said . The new design for the grease drain is nice . Enjoy .


----------



## dcecil (Sep 17, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Oh yeah . I have the 28 , I love it . It's fun like you said . The new design for the grease drain is nice . Enjoy .


Can’t wait to do breakfast on it.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 17, 2018)

I have 2 of the 36" ones. One with the grease drip in the front and now 1 with the back. Also the new on came with a side shelf that has a papertowel holder on it and a cutting board and a trash bag holder.


----------



## dcecil (Sep 17, 2018)

bmudd14474 said:


> I have 2 of the 36" ones. One with the grease drip in the front and now 1 with the back. Also the new on came with a side shelf that has a papertowel holder on it and a cutting board and a trash bag holder.


That’s awesome, that sounds like the total package.


----------



## dcecil (Sep 17, 2018)

bmudd14474 said:


> I have 2 of the 36" ones. One with the grease drip in the front and now 1 with the back. Also the new on came with a side shelf that has a papertowel holder on it and a cutting board and a trash bag holder.


Bmudd, what part of Cali are you from.  I’m right here in clovis


----------



## retfr8flyr (Sep 17, 2018)

I have the Camp chef 600 and it's a great griddle. I use it a lot, especially in the summer, when all the kids and grandkids are over. You are going to love your Blackstone.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 17, 2018)

dcecil said:


> Bmudd, what part of Cali are you from.  I’m right here in clovis



NE in the mountains. About a hour from lake tahoe and 45 minutes from reno nv


----------



## dcecil (Sep 17, 2018)

bmudd14474 said:


> NE in the mountains. About a hour from lake tahoe and 45 minutes from reno nv


That sounds like a nice area, just stayed in zephyr cove in Tahoe a few weeks back.


----------



## dcecil (Sep 17, 2018)

retfr8flyr said:


> I have the Camp chef 600 and it's a great griddle. I use it a lot, especially in the summer, when all the kids and grandkids are over. You are going to love your Blackstone.


Camp chef is a nice griddle, I’m lookin forward to learning all the things and recipes I can use on mine


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 18, 2018)

dcecil said:


> Camp chef is a nice griddle, I’m lookin forward to learning all the things and recipes I can use on mine


Go to the home center / hardware store and get you a 6 inch taping knife . Use it for flipping and scraping .


----------



## johnmeyer (Sep 18, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## dcecil (Sep 18, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> Looks great!


BlackStone 36 inch


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 18, 2018)

I just bought the Blackstone 36 griddle top part only. I already have a multi-burner camp stove that I measured up and this should fit perfectly on; of not with minimal modifications. Should arrive and have it dialed in before hunt camp! It will be nice to have burners as well as a flat top.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Sep 18, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Go to the home center / hardware store and get you a 6 inch taping knife . Use it for flipping and scraping .



I have a 10 inch Stainless steel taping knife that I use for grill cleaning. I prefer the bend on a spatula and have several different ones, that I for all my grilling.


----------



## dcecil (Sep 18, 2018)

retfr8flyr said:


> I have a 10 inch Stainless steel taping knife that I use for grill cleaning. I prefer the bend on a spatula and have several different ones, that I for all my grilling.





chopsaw said:


> Go to the home center / hardware store and get you a 6 inch taping knife . Use it for flipping and scraping .


The blackstone actually comes with something similar to a taping knife.


----------



## dcecil (Sep 18, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> I just bought the Blackstone 36 griddle top part only. I already have a multi-burner camp stove that I measured up and this should fit perfectly on; of not with minimal modifications. Should arrive and have it dialed in before hunt camp! It will be nice to have burners as well as a flat top.


I actually have the 26 inch griddle that goes on top of my 3 burner camp stove.  It works very well.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 18, 2018)

dcecil said:


> I actually have the 26 inch griddle that goes on top of my 3 burner camp stove.  It works very well.



Just curious... Which camp stove do you have that it fit on?


----------



## dcecil (Sep 18, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Just curious... Which camp stove do you have that it fit on?


----------



## retfr8flyr (Sep 18, 2018)

dcecil said:


> The blackstone actually comes with something similar to a taping knife.



If it's anything like the one that came with my Camp Chef, trust me, once you start throwing water on the grill while cleaning, you will want the longer handle of the taping knife. Just make sure you get a SS one.


----------



## dcecil (Sep 18, 2018)

retfr8flyr said:


> If it's anything like the one that came with my Camp Chef, trust me, once you start throwing water on the grill while cleaning, you will want the longer handle of the taping knife. Just make sure you get a SS one.


Excellent pointlol. I have had the steam burn already.  I started using tongs to keep a little distance from the towel.  I’ll definitely look into the longer handle tape knife.


----------

